# Type 2 just been diagnosed - how do you get your head round it?



## nicksotherhalf (Oct 30, 2015)

Well just got back from the quacks and I have been diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes. Have to say am reeling a bit from it all. A lot of info to take in and 10 minutes doesn't last long. So am wondering where to start have been given meds to take once a day 'metformin'. Have looked at the site and realise now that this is a real life changer and keeping it under control is a must.

Think my hubby is more worried than me regarding the diagnosis. How did you guys cope when you found out and what about friends and family, what impact did it have on them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis - how did it come about? There is a lot to learn, but the good thing is that diabetes is something that can be controlled well - many people find that the adjustments they make result in them feeling much happier and healthier than they have for some time, so it's not all bad news!  

I'd suggest starting off by reading 
Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, which should give you a good idea of what it's all about. Also, many of our members have found that 
Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker  is very helpful, and positive  

My diagnosis was quite a shock as I was supposed to be running a marathon the week I was diagnosed! But I read up everything I could about it and learned to differentiate the 'good stuff' from the myths and snake-oil claims and, with the help of people here, I have managed to keep good control for 7 years now 

Please ask any questions you may have, there are loads of friendly, experienced people here who know just how you are feeling and happy to help


----------



## Mark T (Oct 30, 2015)

Welcome to the forum nicksotherhalf


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 31, 2015)

Welcome t the forum, Im fairly new to all this stuff too and I am struggling to get my levels down. My partner is great, he has been supporting my right from day one. Hope you get some help and support from here too, I know I have.


----------



## JayBay (Oct 31, 2015)

nicksotherhalf said:


> Well just got back from the quacks and I have been diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes. Have to say am reeling a bit from it all. A lot of info to take in and 10 minutes doesn't last long. So am wondering where to start have been given meds to take once a day 'metformin'. Have looked at the site and realise now that this is a real life changer and keeping it under control is a must.
> 
> Think my hubby is more worried than me regarding the diagnosis. How did you guys cope when you found out and what about friends and family, what impact did it have on them?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,
I am also new to all this, diagnosed in August. I think what helped me was reading as much as possible. I did the online training course and am booked on the course that runs in my area. Being a member of this forum is great as there is lots of experience. I keep a not book and write down all the main point I read and all of my numbers. It is important that you understand your own numbers, so get them from the doctors, if you don't have them already. I stopped all the sugar food straight away and cut down on starchy food but only now do I have the confidence to start monitoring my bloods, although told not to by the nurse, and adjust my food to suit me and hopefully reduce my glucose levels. So my advice is learn as much as possible, and then start to monitor your bloods and adapt your lifestyle to help you control your levels.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. There is a lot to take in & you keep learning every day. You have joined a good site with lots of nice people, Good luck & ask away !


----------



## pav (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, its a lot to take in at first. This is a very good site yo be on, any questions or queries just ask, its a lot to take in.


----------



## Mr B (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, 

I was also diagnosed this year and rather than look at the negatives, I tried to look at how it could help me to take care of myself more. Start with looking at what you eat and how you can adjust it by cutting down on the carbs.  Trading for Wholegrain helps.  

I have diabetes in the family, so I've spent time discussing it with them and the feedback varied massively, so in the end the main thing is to ensure you exercise regularly as well.  I have incorporated walking to and from work. I wouldn't say I have it nailed yet, but I'm dealing with it much better now.  You will still have frustrating days, but the forum has been great in terms of people who are having similar experiences! 

Good luck and as has been mentioned, do some research to understand the changes you will need to make


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 18, 2015)

Mr B said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was also diagnosed this year and rather than look at the negatives, I tried to look at how it could help me to take care of myself more. Start with looking at what you eat and how you can adjust it by cutting down on the carbs.  Trading for Wholegrain helps.
> 
> ...


Well done Mr B. That's what I would be doing


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome Aboard   It's definitely a big adjustment, having to put so much thought into food was the main issue for me, I've never focused so much on what I eat, and long for the days when I just nibbled on whatever I fancied.  My best advice is to look after the diabetes, learn what you need to do to keep it under control (lots of hard work I know), then consign it to the daily life pile and enjoy life.  You'll find your family and loved ones calm down when they see you've got it under control.  It's a sad fact of life that those without diabetes have no idea how much of a struggle it can be so don't be surprised if you're left feeling a bit resentful of that for a while, just remember to talk about it and be open with the people you love.  The other piece of advice is don't hide from the potential complications of diabetes, know your enemy and accept that the best you can do is control your diabetes, I find that calms my overactive brain, if I try to hide from it my brain goes into overdrive.  You'll get there, 18 months ago I thought I'd never sort it, but now it's all second nature and irritating and annoying at times but completely and utterly manageable


----------



## Amigo (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi nicksotherhalf,

I was diagnosed Type 2 in Feb this year and in truth it devastated me. If I'm honest I think I'd been in denial even though the rational part of me told me what was wrong. I cried, I howled actually and then I decided to kick myself up the bum and do something about it. I have leukaemia and there's not a damn thing I can do to control or alter that but I knew I could with the diabetes. 

I didn't find the medics much use in honesty so I joined this site, bought the Dr. David Cavan book entitled something like 'how to reverse your diabetes' and read it cover to cover. Then I read as much as I could about the effects of carbs and which food I needed to eliminate or reduce. I read the links northerner posted and kept pestering people on here. But I didn't talk to many friends and family about it because many don't understand, don't see it as a big deal or over-react. And no reason they should know, it's not as if a big X has appeared on my forehead! 

Main thing I did was test from day 1 and my GP gave me a meter as he told me of the diagnosis. I kept records, watched what affected me and adapted accordingly. As a result I started to lose weight and some of the horrible problems I'd started to develop like burning feet and aching legs eased massively. I allow myself the odd 10-12 gram of carb treat so I won't 'fall off the wagon' and now I know the carb content of virtually every chocolate treat in the shops! Lol

I think once you can get to grips with the emotional connection with food and start to see it in a scientific way then it starts to work. I took metformin for a week and they made me ill so I'm doing it by diet and more walking. And I've managed to get my levels down massively. I know it's a ongoing lifestyle thing not a fad diet but it's do'able and its essential because the alternatives don't bear thinking about! Do I like it? Do I hell as like but I'd hate the consequences that kooky describes even more!

Good luck


----------



## MaggiC (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi all, I have been diagnosed since the beginning of October 2015.  I had about 20 minutes  with the 'diabetes nurse' before travelling back to France  where I live most of the year. I have been ordering books and reading blogs and forums but still find the diet info confusing. I'm also not sure how to progress with the french health system as a non resident. I'm sure it will all come together at some point, and find reading other people's experiences and advice very helpful. I've lost 10 lbs since diagnoses, probably the croissants I've stopped eating! 
Thanks for being out there.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi @MaggiC, welcome to the forum  Have you been put on any medication for your diabetes? Well done on the weight loss!  The diet information can be confusing because, unfortunately, there is no 'one-size-fits-all' that someone can just give you that says this is OK, that isn't  What you are aiming for is a diet that will release its energy slowly and steadily as it digests - this way there is less of an impact on your blood sugar levels. I usually suggest looking into the GL (Glycaemic Load) diet, as this is principally what it is designed to accomplish - The GL Diet for Dummies is a good place to start. In addition you need to make sure your meals contain the types and quantities of carbohydrate that your body can tolerate well. This can be quite an individual thing, and the best way to find out what you can tolerate is to test, following a regime such as
Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S . You won't have to test anywhere near as much once you have established a diet you are happy with, but testing like this at the start gives you the best understanding of your diabetes and how to control it whilst still retaining flexibility in your diet 

Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter are also good to read, as is Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - that's probably enough to keep you busy! 

I'm not too sure about the French system, but we have had members here in the past who live, as you do, in France for much of the time and my understanding is that the care is generally very good  Please ask any questions you may have and we will try our best to help!


----------



## MaggiC (Nov 22, 2015)

Many thanks.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello there. It took me about a day (once I got home from hospital) to work out what I needed to do.

My big sister accompanied me home that day and then made her way back home later that afternoon. I walked her to the railway station and remember feeling pretty weak (it was a false hypo, I think.. Or maybe a proper one...I was on gliclazide at the time!).

Anyway, that night I had an intense feeling of my own mortality but then something clicked and I resolved to do everything it took to try and sort myself out (my old scientific training from my university years took hold.It became like an experiment for me where I was the subject).

I sorted out my diet and walked literally every day (not easy at first, but built up slowly in terms of both distance and pace). I also used a blood glucose meter to keep track on progress and spot problems quickly.

I was off all medication after three months and have been diet and exercise only for over five years now (the last HbA1c being the best since diagnosis). 

My family have been as supportive as always. No drama, just help when asked. But truth be known, because I am better than before diagnosis they are quite relaxed about it.

Andy


----------

